# Vodafone may launch the Apple iPhone in India



## saqib_khan (Apr 22, 2008)

Vodafone India, the arm of UK based telecom company Vodafone, is likely to carry Apple’s much awaited Mac OS X based iPhone in September 08 as per rumours spread in the country.

Vodafone has denied any such plans, but, various internal official sources say that Vodafone has signed a deal with Apple to carry iPhone in India, the biggest mobile phone market in the world.

View attachment 1777



Apple has targeted to sell 10-millions mobile by the end of this year. It’s selling in European countries are slowly decreasing while China, the biggest market of mobiles have already denied to carry it.

Apple’s iPhone is an iPod and wireless Internet browser, an camera and a phone all rolled into one.

Pricing and Availability:

Initially, the 8gb iPhone should be available for around Rs. 28,000. 

Source:- *tinyurl.com/3ss4yw


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2008)

The coverage of Vodafone isn't good here in Delhi-NCR as compared to Airtel...

Moreover, Airtel is available in all the 23 circles of India. Vodafone isn't available in Assam, Bihar, Himachal Pradesh, Jammu & Kashmir, Madhya Pradesh, Orissa and the North Eastern States. So, I think Airtel would have been better if considering all India coverage.

I would have been happy, if it was going to be launched with Airtel......

Anyways, this is an another iPhone thread. I don't want to start one more iPhone arguement here...... 

All I can say is, 28K is way way too high for iPhone.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

All i can say is yes its way too expensive..thats why i bought 16 G for 23.5....hehehhehe........and using it in airtel....


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The coverage of Vodafone isn't good here in Delhi-NCR as compared to Airtel...



Don't think so


----------



## Voldy (Apr 22, 2008)

there's another thread running on these topic


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Don't think so


Here in Gurgaon, coverage of Airtel is a lot better than Vodafone. I can't say about whole of Delhi, but I can gaurantee of the  R.K. Puram and sorrounding areas, coverage of Airtel is better than Vodafone. Teachers in my mother's school experience low Vodafone signals whereas signal of Airtel is always good.



Vicky333 said:


> there's another thread running on these topic


It *was *running.......


----------



## napster007 (Apr 22, 2008)

28K sux big time for this device


----------



## din (Apr 22, 2008)

*Offtopic*

It is very clear where the thread is going


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 23, 2008)

^ yeah ... so shud it meet the same fate as of the earlier threads ?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 23, 2008)

madjeri said:


> All i can say is yes its way too expensive..thats why i bought 16 G for 23.5....hehehhehe........and using it in airtel....


You got the iPhone? When? And congrats.


----------



## net_addict (Apr 23, 2008)

my bro is bringing me 16 GB iphone next mnth .. 

y r the prices so much higher with respect to US ... ? is it bcoz of tax or Apple just hikes d price to get the exclusive factor ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^coz apple have no base here and the sales are low + duty(obvious)


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 23, 2008)

Any idea about locking of the device? And whether it will come with plans like in the USA or like the indian plans, where a mobile can be used with Rs.10 to as much as you want!
Also, will the internet data plan be compulsary?
I have seen the iphone with a few friends, must say that the screen was very very dirty with sticky stuff. I think a combination of sweat and dust and what not...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

The best option is to get a iPhone from the US(and now UK) and unlock it.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ Not UK. It's almost the same in UK as it is in India (currently). 

@alsiladka: No one knows what plans the iPhone will come with. It will definitely be post paid or some minimum monthly payment. Of course, that is if you are on the contract.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 24, 2008)

i think it would be locked.
No other service provider's sim would work.

B'cause i bought 1 Hutch mob (some offer on it, therefore)some 2 years ago & it was locked. I have to give some 300 Rs to unlock it. 
That's y i m thinking thisway.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

It sure is locked. But unlocking it doesn't require you to have a PhD (although I'm sure, making that unlocking software sure needs some brains).


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Google could have saved your 300 bucks. Definitely so in the case of the iPhone.

@goobi isnt the iphone cheaper now in the uk? Didnt they announce price cuts following rumours of a 3g iphone?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

Assuming that the Pound is Rs. 80, then it costs 21500 for the 8GB in the UK. That's the same what I paid out here.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 24, 2008)

Why don't they understand that iPhone does not command such a price


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85545
This is what I m talking about.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2008)

When the minimum wage in UK is around 6 pounds an hour, a ticket on the subway is 3 pounds, suddenly 260 pounds doesn't seem like a lot. And yes, it does command such a price.

@pathiks: I see. Then that's really good. Although, if you are buying from O2, you will have to sign up for the contract while buying it (at least that's what i assume it would be).


----------



## aryayush (Apr 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Why don't they understand that iPhone does not command such a price


Maybe because people are buying it by the truckloads so far, without the warranty, at whatever price they can get it at? If you were Apple and you had a hot product that people were queuing to buy, would you not want to eek the maximum profit out of it? Steve Jobs is running a business and the bottom line is all that matters in the end.

Having said that, a price of Rs. 28,000 for the 8GB, if this rumour turns out to be true, is way too much. For a little more than that, you can buy two of those from the United States—screw the warranty!


----------



## Pat (Apr 28, 2008)

goobimama said:


> When the minimum wage in UK is around 6 pounds an hour, a ticket on the subway is 3 pounds, suddenly 260 pounds doesn't seem like a lot. And yes, it does command such a price.
> 
> @pathiks: I see. Then that's really good. Although, if you are buying from O2, you will have to sign up for the contract while buying it (at least that's what i assume it would be).



Thats not correct..You can walk in to a CPW or O2 store, buy an iphone for 169 pounds and move out freely!


----------

